# Exterior Door Heat Loss



## Kenneth Koutz (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a double entry panel door with custom stained glass inserts (2 each). I'd like to reduce heat lose through the door panels and stained glass. A new door is not possible. Is there any reason why I should not install vinyl/PVC panels that would cover the stained glass and door panels? The door is not exposed to sun, I live in a mild climate (N. Calif.), I would only put the panels on in the winter. I envision using simple Velcro strips to adhere the panels to the door. I do not expect this to be equivalent to an insulated door, just better than it is now.
Thoughts?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You did not mention how big the windows are? I have had good luck with interior storm windows. They look nice and clients have been happy. Check for a supplier near you. This is the company I used often.

http://stormwindows.com/


----------



## Kenneth Koutz (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the source. The 4 glass panels are approx 8"x30" each, but the thin wood panels are also a source of heat loss, so the coverage would have to be about 30"x70" (each door).


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm. Could you spring for a glass in winter and screen in summer storm door for the exterior? Never mind. Just re-read your post and realize you have a double door. It is not pretty nor butt ugly but what about the 3M (or competitor) stretch plastic?


----------



## Kenneth Koutz (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for your time. I considered the stretch plastic, but it would require some sort of frame to attach to, and I don't want to severely mar the door. That's why I suggested the Velcro-attached plastic sheet. I can get it as stick on (and easily removable) for both the plastic and the door. Do you see any severe downside?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not really I guess. Maybe someone else will chime in with alternatives.

If you use velcro, staple the side of the pads or whatever that are on the door. The adhesive will not do great things for the finish. You can always fill the small holes made by the staples with colored wood filler.

You would be surprised how strong the little 1/6-1/8 super magnets are. You could countersink some screws into the door, paint them with touch up paint, glue the magnets to the plastic and fasten all that way. Might be less conspicuous than velcro?

I've hung large pieces of unframed art this way and it works out great.


----------



## Kenneth Koutz (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you. I had not thought of magnets, although I did give some thought to whether the velcro stickum would damage the finish and did not arrive at an answer. Anyone out there tried removing the stick-on type of velcro from finished wood (probably polyurethane stain)? Results?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

How well is the door weatherstripped? That will likely have significantly more effect than the glass.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kenneth Koutz said:


> thank you. I had not thought of magnets, although I did give some thought to whether the velcro stickum would damage the finish and did not arrive at an answer. Anyone out there tried removing the stick-on type of velcro from finished wood (probably polyurethane stain)? Results?


I have. That's why I suggested not to use it. Adhesives on any finish tend not to work out so well. If those 3M hooks with the stuff you are supposed to be able to peel off leave residue hard to cover if you leave them on the wall for any length of time. 

As a former painter I would much rather find holes than adhesive. Holes can be patched and blended in. Try getting age old scotch tape residue off some time. And I had one gallery client that kept reusing that putty stuff for mounting art tags and so forth. Just working it absorb oil from your fingers that absorbs into the wall.


----------



## Kenneth Koutz (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you


----------

